# Foot Print of HF dust collector



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

Like most I have a limited shop space and thinking about adding the harbor freight 2hp dust collector. Can anyone tell me the size ( length and width) of this machine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here Ya go*

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html



33" x 22" from the link above

Watch the video in the link. On sale or use a Father's Day 20% off coupon.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

Sometimes I don't see what is in front of me. I was on that link but did not scroll down instead I opened the manual link.
Thanks


----------

